# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  Dog Biting left hand

## drprpapi23

guys i need to know the meaning of the dream I've just had in which a dog bit my left hand. In the dream while i was getting bit in my left hand, i tried to smash or hit the dog while it was biting me to get it off. While i was thinking of doing that, a crowd of dogs appeared to go towards me. After this that's when the dream gets confusing. I've heard this is an important dream meaning. Thank you & god bless.

----------


## JoannaB

In order to better understand this dream, it would help if we knew a few things about you to provide an interpretation of this dream in its context:

How do you feel about dogs in waking life? What do dogs mean to you personally - which things do you associate with them? If you had to generalize about dogs would you say "dogs are scary" or "dogs are loyal" or "dogs are my best friends" or "dogs are annoying" etc? Your personal attitude toward dogs likely makes a difference in interpreting this dream.

Are you left or right handed?

What are some issues that are currently on your mind in waking life? What is causing you distress, stress? Can you think of anything that could be relevant? For example if you were recently complaining about human nature and how people take advantage of eachother that would be relevant. Or if you had a fight with your best friend that would be relevant. Also if you have a phobia that causes you to be unusually scared of dogs that would be relevant. If you visited your aunt who has a small dog that barks a lot, or watched TV with dogs or fighting in it, or played a video game, any such stuff could be relevant.

Without any additional information about you, there are many ways to interpret such a dream, and we would have no way of knowing what is more pertinent to you.

----------


## drprpapi23

> In order to better understand this dream, it would help if we knew a few things about you to provide an interpretation of this dream in its context:
> 
> How do you feel about dogs in waking life? What do dogs mean to you personally - which things do you associate with them? If you had to generalize about dogs would you say "dogs are scary" or "dogs are loyal" or "dogs are my best friends" or "dogs are annoying" etc? Your personal attitude toward dogs likely makes a difference in interpreting this dream.
> 
> Are you left or right handed?
> 
> What are some issues that are currently on your mind in waking life? What is causing you distress, stress? Can you think of anything that could be relevant? For example if you were recently complaining about human nature and how people take advantage of eachother that would be relevant. Or if you had a fight with your best friend that would be relevant. Also if you have a phobia that causes you to be unusually scared of dogs that would be relevant. If you visited your aunt who has a small dog that barks a lot, or watched TV with dogs or fighting in it, or played a video game, any such stuff could be relevant.
> 
> Without any additional information about you, there are many ways to interpret such a dream, and we would have no way of knowing what is more pertinent to you.



I'm actually right handed and i like dogs but not to the point of me saying i'm a dog lover though i do consider them loyal and very good friends. As for issues that's causing me stress, i've been having a ocd type problem the last couple of years with intrusive thoughts of what i dont want such as death and other unpleasant thoughts that would come intrusive and every time i would try to resist them they would get stronger. this have been going on for probably 2 years which started when i started reading about the law of attraction, spiritual matters, and the state of this world. Also around this time i've been depressed since finding out the truth of things. Since this was happening i've changed in the sense that all i ever want now is to commit to a spiritual mission. That mission i don't know but think it's along the lines of being a lightworker i guess. I don't know if that's the term but basically i feel like i need to cleanse myself from impurities, imbalances, and such. i feel like a war is upon my my conscious and it's to a point i no longer care for satisfying my ego or wordly desires but only care for discovering my true self, purpose, & truth. Around this time i've also been seeing triple numbers such as 444, 333, 222 etc.
The thing is i don't know where to start since i've been procrascinating and pushing off what i need to do this whole time. I'm to a point where i've been doing nothing since this all happened. I'm tired of it and want to do great good but need help.

----------


## JoannaB

Ok, so dream interpreters often interpret other dream characters as being parts of the dreamer's own personality, and I think this fits with the dogs in your dream. I think the dogs are parts of yourself that are attacking you. The thing is that when fighting oneself, fighting back generally tends to make things worse: it's not the solution when the enemy is yourself. And I think that's why when you try to fight the dog that bites you initially, the situation only got worse. Even the initial situation was not good of course because a dog was fighting your left hand, but it was your left not your right hand (so not as bad for you since you are right handed), and it was initially only one dog, so the initial situation in the dream could have been worse. The fact that you like dogs in waking life, that could indicate that the parts of your psyche that are attacking you are unexpectedly hostile, that you could have reasonable expectations of those parts of your mind to be on your side instead of attacking. However, the fact that you are not a dog lover may be a sign of hope, things could be worse, you could be under attack by your favorite creatures/parts/ideas. At the end perhaps the dream becomes confusing because you are confused. The caveat to that is that dreams generally tend to be confusing, and it may not mean anything in particular.

If I may make a suggestion, it is easier to help others once one is np longer under active attack oneself from oneself. You might wish to focus on resolving your own issues first, so that you can help others better. And fighting yourself may be an issue. But of course I may be wrong in my interpretation of your dream. If it does not sound right, please disregard my interpretation.

----------

